# Medical Procedure I had - Sinus Flush (long)



## QtPatooti (Aug 19, 2007)

July 4th I developed a weird sinus infection in my left sinus. I had an antibiotic prescription from a previous sinus infection, that I didn't use at the time so I had it filled. After about 5 days, there was no change at all in the infection, and I also noticed that this infection smelled really bad, something I have never experienced with my many sinus infections. So I went to my primary care doctor. She prescribed me with a stronger antibiotic. So I started that. That also didn't work. So I made an appointment with an Ear Nose & Throat doctor. He also prescribed me another stronger antibiotic. That still did not kill the infection. So I went back to, he did an xray which showed the infection still active in the sinus and he increased the dosage of the previous antibiotic he gave me, and gave me instructions that if that didn't work to call and come into see him and he would do a sinus flush. Guess what, it still wasn't gone. So I called and went back last Friday. And they said they would do a sinus flush. Now my idea of a sinus flush was something very simple. But what he did was nothing simple At All!!! I was very surprised when they told me he would enter the sinus through the gum inside my mouth above my teeth AND they would have to HAMMER through the bone to get into the sinus.  Needless to say this was one of the most uncomfortable things I have ever experienced. He did of course deaden it, then put the needle in, then hammered it through the bone (aaack/wince) then entered the sinus. He then used a syringe to pull out alot of the infection. Did a culture from that. And finally through that same needle into the sinus, put in sterile saline and that washed out the sinus, which drained out of my nostril.

Has anyone heard of this procedure before? I am still surprised/shocked/amazed by this procedure. The only good thing I can say about it is that it went very fast. lol

As a side note, when I am on antibiotics, I cannot have my arthritis treatment called Remicade for my Psoriatic Arthritis (any PA's out there?). I have to have that treatment every 8 weeks to keep this crippling arthritis in remission. My appointment for it was supposed to have been on July 12th. I have had to continue putting that off while I have been on antibiotics for more than 6 weeks now. That is the main reason why I had to cancel my vegas trip, I wouldn't have lasted one day in vegas without having had my arthritis treatment. The arthritis attacks the ligaments in joints. So i have a fair amount of pain going on. But I am blessed in that I will get to have my treatment again as soon as I am done with the antibiotics. 

Meanwhile, he gave me (more antibiotics) two more weeks of 1000 MG Augmentin - four of those a day. Anyone have a good OTC cure for yeast  HELP!!! lol


----------



## Missy9579 (Aug 19, 2007)

it sounds both interesting and gross lol.

But after so many weeks of being sick, if it caused relief, I would have it done!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd ask for a Diflucan RX for the yeast, and to get started just buy an OTC external itch cream (all the normal suspects sell them in the same place you get the 1-3 day treatments). 

Good luck!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, what Ann Marie suggests. I mean, if you hadn't had such a broad range of antibiotics over a long period of time, I'd suggest probiotics (acidophilus et al), and you can sure still do that, too. But for hard core yeast beasties like I suspect you have, given what you've been on, I'd get some Diflucan to help get it under control; Diflucan is ideally a one time deal but often people need more than one dose if their strain of Candida is particularly virulent. And yep, all of the OTC products work pretty well on most people, but I like the ones that come with a tube of cream for external use. I've found that using it is very soothing and seems to help the external yeast that may not get reached by the internal remedies.

I've never heard of the procedure you had, but it sure sounds awful.  I had my sinuses evacuated as a kid but I was out for it. I don't remember my mouth hurting -- just my entire face and forehead. I have no idea how they did it and I'm guessing I don't wanna know.

Good luck. I hope this does it for you and that you're infection free for now, and for the foreseeable future.


----------



## QtPatooti (Aug 19, 2007)

I have been using the OTC stuff - the only thing it is doing is relieving it somewhat from pain and itching. And I guess not letting it get worse than it already is. I will contact them asap Monday for the Diflucan. Several tablets.

Thanks


----------



## QtPatooti (Aug 20, 2007)

That is great information missaf - thanks!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 20, 2007)

Missaf that makes perfect sense, those nebulized antibiotics. An ENT doc told me it took THREE WEEKS for antibiotics to kill all the goop in the sinuses. Most docs don't prescribe more than a week, maybe two. This seems like a set up for a nasty infection. 

I'd also caution against taking lots of Diflucan. It was really initially intended to be a "one dose" treatment and from what I've heard, it can be tough on your liver. So don't use it unless you HAVE to, and allow acidophilus to augment what the Diflucan is doing.


----------



## QtPatooti (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks MissVickie - I think I will keep it until I know I am done with the antibiotics - then take it to clear everything up.

Robbi


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had a sinus infection now for about a month. I've been on two rounds of antibiotics and while they have helped, I don't think the infection is completely gone. I used this AZO yeast and I would have to say it worked well. No yeast infection with the second round of stronger antibiotics. 

View attachment homeprodyeast.jpg


----------



## QtPatooti (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Blue - I will look for that


----------

